# How's everybody doing so far this year?



## Predator

This is my first year bowhunting, and I haven't seen many deer so far. I did manage to catch up with a little button at last light Saturday night-my first bow kill. I'm getting a little more choosy now, looking for a nice buck.

How about y'all?


----------



## TreednNC

8pt about 14" wide on opening day in NC, was with 2 does....

seen nothing but small bucks ever since, but have some pics of larger deer hoping to come out in the day time in the next few weeks


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*So far*

Lets see. I have been hunting 3 times. No deer the first time. The 2nd time I saw 2 doe and did not shoot. 3rd time I shot a doe right at dark. I have not been back since. That was in September. I did not bow hunt my lease in Chatham County. I just bowhunt behind my house. 

I have been getting ready for muzzleloading coming up on November 8th. I had to go down this past weekend to cut some roads out so I would not scratch up my truck any worse than it is now. Those old logging roads grow up in the Spring and Summer. 

I am all but ready. All that is left is to shoot my smoke pole to make sure it is sighted in.

I have my eye on several good bucks. It is all just a matter of time.

Darin


----------



## subdude

I've hunted four times since bow opened. Saw deer each time. Last week about 11, I started to get out of my stand. Saw deer moving about 50 yards away, so I waited to see if they'd get closer. The six or seven inch spike walked into one of my lanes and bedded down about seven yards away! I've chosen not to shoot small bucks anymore, so I was trapped in the stand for over two hours while the youngster slept, woke, sneeezed several times, scratched his nose with his hind hoof, sneezed some more, etc. The eight point he was with was bedded up hill about forty yards behind some thick brush, so no shot. Trying to sneak a leak behind the camo around my stand without spooking them was a challenge. Too much morning coffee. Finally he got up and walked away. Experiences like that are to me as much fun as anything in the overall hunt. I've seen that outside the ears 8 three times now close enough for a gun shot. I swear the big boys have bow range radar! Happy hunting.


----------



## George Gravier

Got one spike and one 4 point bowkills so far, looking for bigger rest of season..geo


----------



## perchnut

THis past sunday am, shot a 9 pointer with 18" inside spread. Dressed 197 pounds....was a nice deer. We've been letting the smaller ones walk for the past 3 years now, and it seems to be paying off.....now its time to shoot some does and fill the freezers.


----------



## George Gravier

WOW perchnut thats one nice buck!! congrads! Last week I pulled back on a real nice 8 probably 16" inside spread or so, had to shoot thru a hole, arrow deflected just a hair but it was enough to send it too low missed completely under..Seeing lots of buck sign recently here in va beach, weather is getting good too..love this time of year.......geo


----------



## JFord56

My son got his first deer about two weeks ago. A fat cowhorn. He got two hogs about a week before that. He's got a horseshoe!! He had a smile the size of one too!! I got a fat doe last week. Big 10 pt put the shnitz on me same morning. Seeing plenty of deer. Going down Dorchester Cty/Edisto R with the gang for a 4 day hunt starting this Sat. Hope to pop some caps and sling some arrows. For sure plan to finish packing the freezer. Looking good so far.:beer:


----------



## gtodave

Been out about 4 times...finally took TWO does last week. My first deer ever. Went out saturday looking for a buck, but didn't see anything. Gonna try again Thursday if the weather holds out.


----------



## Billy J

got a doe 2 saturdays ago and a five point this past sat, also saw a BIG buck saturday chasing a doe could not get a shot probaly 150-160 class buck


----------



## chriscustom

*chasing does*

They always look bigger when they are chasing.I would have sworn the one I shot was a 140" class till I got to him.He green scored 107" still a nice one however.You can see pic under smoke tube.


----------



## Billy J

this one was 150-160 class it was 60 yards from me for about 10-15 minutes and i had the binoculars on him standing still just could get a clean body shot so didnt take a chance at enjuring him


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*So Far*

My 10 year old son shot a 3 point on Saturday morning. I shot a really nice buck on Saturday morning but could not find him. 

I drilled a big doe on Monday morning. I shot another doe last evening behind my house. 

I have not seen a shooter buck except the one I shot on Saturday morning. I think they are traveling at night and in the middle of the day.

Darin


----------



## SmoothLures

I just shot a 140 lb buck with 2" spikes. Both were broken off the same length. Should have been a 4-6 pointer, but I was meat hunting. I'll post pics when the batteries get done charging. My first of the year, shot him walking to my stand at 9:35, shot at 9:41 AM.


----------



## SmoothLures

SmoothLures said:


> I just shot a 140 lb buck with 2" spikes. Both were broken off the same length. Should have been a 4-6 pointer, but I was meat hunting. I'll post pics when the batteries get done charging. My first of the year, shot him walking to my stand at 9:35, shot at 9:41 AM.


Picture. Never seen one with both broken off the same length.


----------



## Billy J

that is odd with both being broke like that wonder if they got shot off maybe.


----------



## Billy J

I got 2 does last friday and 2 does saturday morning from the same stand. Ahh the 270 love that gun. brings total to 6 for the year.


----------



## dparker

I hear ya billy J I have a 700 moutain rifle in 270 and i have gotten 5 so far this year with it one a deacent 8 all of which have been anchored on the spot


----------



## gtodave

Took my first buck a couple week ago:











Now it's off to catch the 8-pointer that snuck by me last time


----------



## Billy J

got another doe yesterday 7 total now in 7 shots doing good so far and nice first buck


----------



## gtodave

Billy J said:


> got another doe yesterday 7 total now in 7 shots doing good so far and nice first buck


7 on 7 shots....very nice. I missed my first shot, then went 3 for 3....then dropped off  . Had a doe at 15 yards, and somehow missed. Put this pin right on her heart, let go, and the next thing I saw was the arrow kicking hard right when it hit her. I can only guess I hit her shoulder blade...but even then, the arrow should have penetrated. Yesterday I shot over an 8-pointer's back at about 30 yards....don't know how I did that either. Gotta get out in the yard tomorrow to get my confidence back.


----------



## RuddeDogg

gtodave said:


> Took my first buck a couple week ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's off to catch the 8-pointer that snuck by me last time


Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## Predator

Congratulations. That's nicer than my first buck. You could near about put him in your pocket.


----------



## Billy J

yea dparker thats what mine 270 is remington 700


----------



## Billy J

yea the 7 for 7 is a rare thing that usally dont happen i have been blessed this season with lots of tasty venison


----------



## Billy J

got another doe saturday 8 total now 8 shots this one came out in the path bout 200 yards down right at dark bout 5:10 and stood so i started walking towards it and it just stood there looking at me got to 55 yards with my shotgun and fired 3"mag 000buck drop her right there. we had been running dogs in that block all day and the dogs at this point were in the block across from this one guess she was trying to sneak out or something.


----------



## TreednNC

been ok.....2 down....I went from seeing deer every time out of the first 7 trips to nada since the last time I pulled the trigger


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Same boat*

Don't feel bad Treed. I went a week without seeing a deer. Last Saturday broke my unlucky streek. I did manage to see 2 fawns and 2 large doe. I did not shoot any of them. Still waiting on a decent buck.

Yesterday I had to stop and let 28 turkey cross the road in front of me. I had a camera so I did snap a few pics. 

I think I will start a doe slaughter the last 2 weeks on December. I need to boost my numbers a little. 

Darin


----------



## TreednNC

Looking for anything...at this point. Past 3 times Ive been Ive seen nada. Oh well. Ill wait til they yard up, let em come out right before dark, feed into the field a ways before I shoot that way I have a little time to get on the next one before it leaves the field ..........wishful thinking anyway. It's getting time for them to group up (does) in numbers.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

4 so far this year, first two were bambis, then a smallish 5 point. Yesterday I was on stand in a marsh, had a spot where waders are required for access to the tree. Hit the grunt call around 4:30, couple minutes later I heard a deer walking through one of the small creeks and circling wide around my clearing. The buck finally emerged in what I would call an opening about 80 yards out. I aimed carefully, high on his shoulder and let a 180 grain Winchester Silvertip fly from my .30-06, got the scope back down and saw white belly  He was a 6 point, around 16" outside, 150-160lbs. Was a heck of a drag out but the adrenaline sure helped.


----------



## Billy J

got another doe yesterday 9 total now she came out a little before dark in the field 100 yards heart shot with the ole faithful rem 700 .270 she ran about 75 yards and dropped still in the field


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Fist kill*

I took omy sons friend yesterday. He is 11 and has never been deer hunting. His dad called and asked if I would take him hunting. I said yep. Yesterday afternoon I called and asked if he wanted to go. He said yes. So I went to pick him up.

We got in the box around 3:00pm. At 4:00pm he was asleep. At 4:50pm he woke up and was ready to go home. I talked him into staying. At 5:10pm I woke him up because a doe had walked into the corn pile. He nailed it. Shot it a little far back but the deer went down immediately. 25-06 100 grain balistic tip.

He was tore up. I am glad I got to share his experience in taking his first deer. He huged me and thanked me several times. 

I hope he will be a deer hunter for life!!

Darin


----------



## Predator

That is cool. My boy is almost 7 and I can't wait to take him. Hopefully he'll be ready next year.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Oldest Son Tanner*

My oldest son Tanner killed his first deer when he was 8. He shot a doe with the same 25-06. He is 10 now and has 2 bucks and several doe under his belt. He has yet to shoot one and it run. They all seam to drop.

My next goal is to have my youngest son, Stink, to kill his first deer. He has seen several subcomb to a muzzleloader and a rifle. He has sit and watched bobcats, deer, turkey and various other small game. 

Darin


----------



## TreednNC

Still zero'd since gun season opened here. Tracks and sign in the fields (only food source) are limited. Idk what theyre eating....let alone where they went to get it?? Generally have some good late season hunts here over the combined beans or new rye patches.


----------



## RuddeDogg

This season is has been a wash for me. Nest season it's on.


----------



## Billy J

got another one saturday 10 now and still got bout 12 days of hunting left


----------



## chriscustom

*My little boy*

I took my little boy with me hunting the other day(6'4" 260#).He has'nt been in three years because of college.I knew there was going to be blood letting when he steped out of the truck,poor deer did'nt stand a chance.He killed two within the first hour and sence he had no reception on his phone (verizon) he had to play solitare for the next four hours.He'll be back next week.......Poor deer.


----------



## chriscustom

*End of deer season*

well here it is,the end of the most awaited season in the united states.I had a good season,enjoyed the people I hunted with,and am looking foward to next year.To all of you God bless and have a good fishing year..........Wont be long turkey season will be here.


----------



## carbine100

Been a good year for meat so far and will have one more week to hunt. (last week of Jan.) Have killed seven bucks including one that weighted in at 181# and another that went 173#. I had a couple of buddies that got laid off from my work request a deer since hunting money was going to be a question for them. I hunt in South Carolina and Alabama. Here is the 173# 7-point;


----------



## Billy J

well deer season is over ended up with 12 moving on to those pesky tree rats now and some rabbits


----------

